# bear sightings



## pikenetter (Mar 28, 2009)

i know people are secretive on this, but thought i would start a thread for those of who do not mind aharing information for the benefit of another hunter!

i live in the city so my bear sightings are few and far between:yikes:

i will be getting my tag for baldwin this year, if any one has seen any bears in that management unit i would appreciate some feedback.


----------



## Bearclaw1967 (Nov 29, 2008)

Saw two near Hatcher Pass yesterday.


----------



## pikenetter (Mar 28, 2009)

where is hatchers pass?


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

pikenetter said:


> where is hatchers pass?


NW of Baldwin


----------



## Bearclaw1967 (Nov 29, 2008)

About 70 miles north of Anchorage, Ak.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

pikenetter said:


> i will be getting my tag for baldwin this year, if any one has seen any bears in that management unit i would appreciate some feedback.


how can you guarantee you'll get a tag? Last I heard this is the most difficult area to get a tag.


----------



## Talkeetna (Apr 11, 2009)

Bearclaw1967 said:


> Saw two near Hatcher Pass yesterday.


When do they open Alaska streams like Montana Creek to rain-bow trouts fishing? I bet the fish are hungry un-til the salmons spawn! I once caught a 10 lbs rain-bow on Montana Creek near the George Park's highway!


----------



## Flag Up (Feb 15, 2009)

I would say Alaska is NW of Baldwin.


----------



## Talkeetna (Apr 11, 2009)

Flag Up said:


> I would say Alaska is NW of Baldwin.


That's over 3,800 miles just-to Wasilla!

That would cost a-lot in an R-V! :sad:


----------



## cat-hunter (Mar 31, 2009)

last night while driveing on m-65 i see this big black thing comeing out of the ditch in front of me, I thoght i spotted big foot.if i hadn't seen it coming i would of plowed him right over. he was a 400plus boar easily. he couldn't even run hardly it was more of a hobble thats how fat he was. looked like he came out of somebodys front yard, probably raiding the bird feeders. someone will have a nice bear to hunt this year. he looked like the one i had pics of couple years ago.


----------



## cat-hunter (Mar 31, 2009)

:woohoo1:


----------



## Flag Up (Feb 15, 2009)

That is a big fat pig.:yikes:


----------



## Bearboy (Feb 4, 2009)

I think its a bear


----------



## tracker14 (Jun 1, 2007)

srconnell22 said:


> how can you guarantee you'll get a tag? Last I heard this is the most difficult area to get a tag.


Once you collect so many points it just about set in stone. I'll have 9 going into this draw but I don't have time this fall for a hunt so its a preference point again. I'm really big into chasing my bucks around the farms. I only plan on hunting bear a few times in my life. There's only so much room for trophies in a house.


----------



## lmholmes11 (Nov 12, 2008)

ive always wanted to go bear hunting!


----------



## lmholmes11 (Nov 12, 2008)

where are some good locations at in MI to bear hunt?


----------



## lmholmes11 (Nov 12, 2008)

lol you would think I would know that since im FROM mi!


----------



## harpo1 (Dec 6, 2007)

cat-hunter said:


> :woohoo1:


 
:yikes: Dear lord! Either that's a 20 gallon barrel, my depth perception is off....... or that's one big **** bear!


----------

